# Is doncaster show worth a visit



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

My girl and i was thinking of going up to visit the doncaster show.Just wondering if it is worth a visit as it is around a 350 miles round trip for us from south wales.
Went to the kidderminister show and found that really good as it was my fist british show.
do they have a web site for the show to show a list of the breeders that are attending as i am after some nice geckos and want to make sure there are enough there to make the trip worth while.


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

if you liked kidderminster i think itll be worth going to doncaster the september show is always great !

Paul


----------



## batman (Oct 5, 2008)

Mmmmmm thats quite a way.......the hall it is held in is small, i was expecting a massive place - But if you are going to spend some serious cash then go for it as they were bargains to be had.
You would have to consider the petrol and time... it was the first time i had been and i actually enjoyed it , think about what you are after and if you could get it closer.
bats


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

I would say doncaster show is worth the trip no matter how far away you are. September show is always busy and lots of variety.


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

how much better is september than june? i went in june but im going again in sep. Its a 4.5 hour drive from here down so 9 hours all in.


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

wingsy said:


> My girl and i was thinking of going up to visit the doncaster show.Just wondering if it is worth a visit as it is around a 350 miles round trip for us from south wales.
> Went to the kidderminister show and found that really good as it was my fist british show.
> do they have a web site for the show to show a list of the breeders that are attending as i am after some nice geckos and want to make sure there are enough there to make the trip worth while.


 
Wear a bib so you don`t get all wet down your front from drooling!!!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I've been to at least one of every show in the UK and Doncaster is usually the one with the most variety / largest number of breeders that I've been to so far now with the new larger hall. I travel up from South Wales twice a year and it's a bit of a long haul but it's still easier to travel to than the Essex shows (took me 6 hours to get back from the Essex one last time because unfortunately the M25 can often be a bugger for traffic), and if you don't want to set off at 5am in the morning there is a Travelodge a few minutes away. The traffic is usually good driving back and you can avoid the bridge toll and take the smaller roads which add a bit of scenery so it's not the same concrete motorway the whole way which always makes it seem a bit more bearable to me than the M4.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

quadrapop said:


> how much better is september than june? i went in june but im going again in sep. Its a 4.5 hour drive from here down so 9 hours all in.


September is said to be much, much, much better than the mid year one. Especially for variety of hatchling snakes as everything has pretty much popped and feeding by september. First september one for me as I have missed the last 2 years for one reason or another.


----------



## Kathlife (Nov 4, 2008)

To be honest this is what I was wondering. Its quite a way from me and dont want to travel all that way to be disappointed :whip: It'd be good if there was some kind of coach or something that could be organised for people to get on on certain routes. You can tell i'm poor cant you :lol2:


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

:gasp: Bloomin' heck!! Well done to all thinking of doing such long trips to Donny!! Im sure it will be well worth the trip. Pity you dont have relatives somewhere near Doncaster you could have stayed with the night before...would have broke the travelling up abit for you :thumb:

Hope you manage to get what your after from the show : victory:


----------



## hunnyf21 (Jun 21, 2008)

hi just wondered about membership. someone said on another post that you had to be a member to get into the september show is this true? thanks in advance really looking forward to it :gasp:


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

Opening Times Society / Club members From 10.15 am
Non Members From 10.45 am

Entrance Fees
Society / Club members £2.50 Adults £1.00 Children
Non Members £5.00 Adults £2.00 Chidren
( all Children under 12 are free )



:2thumb:


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

what date in september im away 16th-23rd plz dont be one of them or one b4 or after :gasp:


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

chewy86 said:


> what date in september im away 16th-23rd plz dont be one of them or one b4 or after :gasp:


 6th:2thumb:


----------

